# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  التوبة وشروط قبولها

## أحمد عرفة

التوبة وشروط قبولها عناصر الخطبة:
  1-    الحث على التوبة في القرآن والسنة.
  2-    التوبة النصوح وشروط قبولها.
  3-    فوائد التوبة.
  4-    من قصص التائبين.
الموضوع وأدلته أولاً: الحث على التوبة في القرآن والسنة:
قال تعالى: (قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعاً إنه هو الغفور الرحيم) [الزمر: 53].
قال الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله عند تفسيره لهذه الآية:
هذه الآية الكريمة دعوة لجميع العصاة من الكفرة وغيرهم إلى التوبة والإنابة وإخبار بأن الله تبارك وتعالى يغفر الذنوب جميعاً لمن تاب منها ورجع عنها وإن كانت مهما كانت وإن كثرت وكانت مثل زبد البحر. [تفسير ابن كثير ج4، ص58].
وقال عز وجل: (وتوبوا إلى الله جميعاً أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون) [النور: 31].
وقال سبحانه: (أفلا يتوبون إلى الله ويستغفرونه والله غفور رحيم) [المائدة: 74].
ودعا الله عز وجل الناس جميعاً إلى التوبة الصادقة والعودة إليه سبحانه حتى المشركين دعاهم إلى التوبة فقال سبحانه: (فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فإخوانكم في الدين ونفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون) [التوبة: 11].
وقال سبحانه: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا توبوا إلى الله توبة نصوحاً عسى ربكم أن يكفر عنكم سيئاتكم ويدخلكم جناتٍ تجري من تحتها الأنهار) [التحريم: 8].
قال الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله عند تفسيره لهذه الآية: 
أي توبة صادقة جازمة تمحو ما قبلها من السيئات وتلم شعث التائب وتجمعه وتكفه عما كان يتعاطاه من الدناءات.
وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: التوبة النصوح أن يتوب من الذنب ثم لا يعود فيه أو لا يريد أن يعود فيه.
وسئل عمر عن التوبة النصوح فقال: أن يتوب الرجل من العمل السيئ ثم لا يعود إليه أبداً. [تفسير ابن كثير: ج4، ص391 وما بعدها].
وأخرج البخاري في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (والله إني لأستغفر الله وأتوب إليه في اليوم أكثر من سبعين مرة).

وأخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن الأغر بن يسار المزني رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يا أيها الناس توبوا إلى الله واستغفروه فإني أتوب إليه في اليوم مائة مرة).
وأخرج البخاري ومسلم عن عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: لله أشد فرحاً بتوبة عبده حين يتوب إليه من أحدكم كان على راحلته بأرض فلاة فانفلتت منه وعليها طعامه وشرابه فآيس منها فأتى شجرة فاضطجع في ظلها قد آيس من راحلته فبينما هو كذلك إذ هو بها قائمة عنده فأخذ بخطامها ثم قال- من شدة الفرح- اللهم أنت عبدي وأنا ربك أخطأ من شدة الفرح) [صحيح الجامع للألباني رقم 5033].
وأخرج الإمام الترمذي في سننه بسند صحيح عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: قال الله تعالى: (يا ابن آدم إنك ما دعوتني ورجوتني غفرت لك على ما كان منك ولا أبالي، يا ابن آدم لو بلغت ذنوبك عنان السماء ثم استغفرتني غفرت لك ولا أبالي، يا ابن آدم لو أتيتني بقراب الأرض خطايا ثم لقيتني لا تشرك بي شيئاً لأتيتك بقرابها مغفرة) [صححه العلامة الألباني في صحيح الجامع (4338)].
وأخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن الله يبسط يده بالليل ليتوب مسيء النهار، ويبسط يده بالنهار ليتوب مسيء الليل حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها) [صحيح الجامع: 1871].
وأخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من تاب قبل أن تطلع الشمس من مغربها تاب الله عليه).
وأخرج الإمام أحمد في مسنده بسند صحيح عن الأغر بن يسار المزني رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (يا أيها الناس توبوا إلى الله واستغفروه فإني أتوب إليه في اليوم مائة مرة).
وكان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعدون له في المجلس الواحد قبل أن يقوم: (رب اغفر لي وتب عليَّ إنك أنت التواب الغفور مائة مرة) [رواه ابن ماجة بسند صحيح].
ثانياً: التوبة النصوح وشروط قبولها:
ما هي التوبة النصوح؟؟
قيل النصح في التوبة: هو تخليصها من كل غشٍ ونقصٍ، وفساد.
وقال الحسن البصري رحمه الله:
هي أن يكون العبد نادماً على ما مضى، مجمعاً على ألا يعود فيه.
وقال الكلبي: أن يستغفر باللسان، ويندم بالقلب، ويمسك بالبدن.

وقال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله: النصح في التوبة يتضمن ثلاثة أشياء: 
الأول: تعميم جميع الذنوب واستغراقها، بحيث لا تدع ذنباً إلا تناولته.
الثاني: إجماع العزم والصدق بكليته عليها، بحيث لا يبقى عنده تردد. ولا تلوم ولا انتظار، بل يجمع عليها كل إرادته وعزيمته مبادراً بها.
الثالث: تخليصها من الشوائب والعلل القادحة في إخلاصها، ووقوعها لمحض الخوف من الله وخشيته، والرغبة فيما لديه والرهبة مما عنده، لا كمن يتوب لحفظ حاجته وحرمته ومنصبه.
[صور من حياة الأنبياء والصحابة والتابعين: للشيخ محمود المصري، ج1، ص77].
وقال ذو النون المصري رحمه الله:
أن تضيق عليك الأرض بما رحبت حتى لا يكون لك قرار، ثم تضيق عليك نفسك كما أخبر الله تعالى في كتابه: (حتى إذا ضاقت عليهم الأرض بما رحبت...) [التوبة: 118].
وقال الجنيد رحمه الله: التوبة على ثلاثة أركان:
الندم على ما فات، والعزم على ترك المعاودة لما نهى الله عنه، والسعي في أداء المظالم.
وقال أبو بكر الواسطي: التوبة النصوح أن لا يبقى على صاحبها أثر من المعصية سراً ولا جهراً ومن كانت توبته نصوحاً لا يبالي كيف أمسى ولا كيف أصبح.
وقال ابن عطاء الله السكندري: التوبة توبتان: توبة الإنابة وتوبة الاستجابة، فتوبة الإنابة أن يتوب العبد خوفاً من عقوبته، وتوبة الاستجابة أن يتوب حياءً من كرمه سبحانه.
وقال محمد بن كعب القرظي: التوبة النصوح يجمعها أربعة أشياء: الاستغفار باللسان، والإقلاع بالأبدان، وإضمار ترك العود بالجنان، ومهاجرة سيء الإخوان. [الوصايا المنبرية: محمد بحيري ج2، ص32 وما بعدها].
وقال أبو علي الدقاق: التوبة على ثلاثة أقسام:
أولها: التوبة، وأوسطها: الإنابة، وآخرها: الأوبة.
فالتوبة بداية، والإنابة واسطة، والأوبة نهاية.
فكأن من تاب لخوف العقوبة كان صاحب توبة، ومن تاب طمعاً في الثواب أو رهبة من العقاب كان صاحب إنابة، ومن تاب مراعاة لأمر لا لرغبة في الثواب أو رهبة من العقاب كان صاحب أوبة.
وقال سهل بن عبدالله التستري: التوبة تبديل الحركات المذمومة بالحركات المحمودة ولا يتم ذلك إلا بالخلوة والصمت وأكل الحلال.
وقال أيضاً: التوبة ترك التسويف. [الوصايا المنبرية: ج2، ص32 وما بعدها].
وأخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: قال الله تعالى: (يا عبادي إنكم تخطئون بالليل والنهار وأنا أغفر الذنوب جميعاً فاستغفروني أغفر لكم).
شروط التوبة:
قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله:
قال العلماء: التوبة واجبة من كل ذنب، فإن كانت المعصية بين العبد وبين الله تعالى لا تتعلق بحق آدمي، فلها ثلاثة شروط: أحدها: أن يقلع عن المعصية. والثاني: أن يندم على فعلها. والثالث: أن يعزم ألا يعود إليها أبداً، فإن فقد أحد الثلاثة لم تصح توبته.
وإن كانت المعصية تتعلق بآدمي فشروطها أربعة: هذه الثلاثة وأن يبرأ من صاحبها، فإن كانت مالاً أو نحوه رده إليه، وإن كانت حد قذف ونحوه مكنه منه أو طلب عفوه وإن كانت غيبةً استحله منها. ويجب أن يتوب من جميع الذنوب، فإن تاب من بعضها صحت توبته عند أهل الحق من ذلك الذنب وبقي عليه الباقي.
ويزاد على هذه الشروط أن تكون في زمن تقبل فيه التوبة فإن تاب في زمن لا تقبل فيه التوبة لم تنفعه التوبة وذلك على نوعين:
النوع الأول: باعتبار كل إنسان بحسبه.
والنوع الثاني: باعتبار العموم.
أما الأول: فلابد أن تكون التوبة قبل حلول الأجل يعني الموت، فإن كانت بعد حلول الأجل فإنها لا تنفع التائب لقول الله سبحانه: (وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن) [النساء: 18] هؤلاء ليس لهم توبة.
وأخرج الإمام الترمذي بسند حسن عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن الله يقبل توبة العبد ما لم يغرغر) أي: ما لم تصل الروح الحلقوم، فإذا وصلت الروح الحلقوم فلا توبة.
النوع الثاني: وهو العموم فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر بأن: (الهجرة لا تنقطع حتى تنقطع التوبة ولا تنقطع التوبة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها).
فإذا طلعت الشمس من مغربها لم تنفع أحداً توبة. قال الله سبحانه: (يوم يأتي بعض آيات ربك لا ينفع نفساً إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت في إيمانها خيراً) [الأنعام: 158] وهذا البعض هو طلوع الشمس من مغربها كما فسر ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. [شرح رياض الصالحين: للشيخ محمد صالح العثيمين ج1، ص62-67].
جاء رجل قد أسرف على نفسه في المعاصي إلى الإمام الزاهد إبراهيم بن أدهم قال أريد أن أتوب فماذا أصنع؟ قال له يا هذا: عليك بخمس خصال لتكون من أهل التوبة ولتترك المعاصي:
1- أما الأولى: إذا أردت أن تعصي الله فلا تأكل من رزق الله، قال الرجل سبحان الله كيف ذلك وهل الأرزاق كلها إلا لله يا إبراهيم (إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين) وما دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها، فقال له: فهل يجدر بك أن تأكل رزقه وتعصيه.
2- الثانية: إذا أردت أن تعصي الله فابحث عن أرض ليست لله فاعصه هنالك فقال الرجل يا إبراهيم الأرض كلها لله (إن الأرض لله يورثها من يشاء) فكيف تقول ذلك قال إبراهيم: فهل يجدر بك أن تعصي الله في ملك الله.
3- إذا أردت أن تعصي الله فابحث عن مكان أمين لا يراك الله فيه قال كيف ذلك يا إبراهيم والله يقول: (يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور) فقال إبراهيم فهل يجدر بك أن تعصي الله وأنت على يقين أن الله يراك.
4- إذا أردت أن تعصي الله وجاءت ملك الموت فقل له أخر قبض روحي حتى أتوب إلى الله قال كيف ذلك والله يقول: (فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون) فقال أنت تعلم ذلك وكيف تريد النجاة.
5- إذا أردت أن تعصي الله وجاءتك زبانية جهنم ليسوقوك إلى العذاب فلا تذهب معهم فبكى الرجل وانطلق وهو يقول: أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه.
[من شروط فضل الدعاء لفضيلة الشيخ محمد حسان].
من علامات قبول التوبة
قال بعض الحكماء:
إنما تعرف توبة الرجل في أربعة أشياء:
أحدها:أن يمسك لسانه من الفضول والغيبة والكذب، والثاني : أن لا يرى لأحد في قلبه حسداً ولا عداوة، والثالث:  أن يفارق أصحاب السوء، والرابع : أن يكون مستعداً للموت نادماً مستغفراً لما سلف من ذنوبه مجتهداً في طاعة ربه.
وقيل لبعض الحكماء هل للتائب من علامة يعرف بها هل قبلت توبته؟ قال: نعم علامته أربعة أشياء:
أولها: أن ينقطع عن أصحاب السوء ويريهم هيبة من نفسه ويخالط الصالحين. والثاني: أن يكون منقطعاً من كل ذنب مقبلاً على جميع الطاعات. والثالث: أن يذهب فرح الدنيا كلها من قلبه ويرى حزن الآخرة كلها دائماً في قلبه، والرابع: أن يرى نفسه فارغاً عما ضمن الله تعالى له من الرزق مشتغلاً بما أمره به فإذا وجدت فيه هذه العلامات فهو من الذين قال الله تعالى في جهنم: (إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين).
ووجب له على الناس أربعة أشياء:
أولها: أن يحبوه فإن الله تعالى قد أحبه، والثاني: أن يحفظوه بالدعاء على أن يثبته الله على التوبة، والثالث: أن لا يعيروه بما سلف من ذنوبه، والرابع: أن يجالسوه ويذاكروه ويعينوه. 
ويكرمه الله تعالى بأربع كرامات:
إحداها: أن يخرجه الله تعالى من الذنوب، كأنه لم يذنب قط، والثاني: أن يحبه الله تعالى، والثالث: أن يسلط عليه الشيطان ويحفظه منه، والرابع: أن يؤمنه الخوف قبل أن يخرج من الدنيا لأنه عز وجل قال: (تتنزل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون) [فصلت: 30]. (تنبيه الغافلين: ص69 وما بعدها].
ثالثاً: فوائد التوبة
إن فوائد التوبة لا نستطيع أن نكتبها أو أن نحيط بها، لكن حسبنا أن نستشعر أن التوبة:
1- سبب لمحبة الله جل وعلا:
قال تعالى: (إن الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين) [البقرة: 222].
2- سبب للخروج من دائرة الظالمين:
قال تعالى: (ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون) [الحجرات: 11].
3- طاعة لأمر الله:
قال تعالى: (وتوبوا إلى الله جميعاً أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون) [النور: 31].
4- سبب لمحو الذنوب:
أخرج ابن ماجة في سننه بسند حسن عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له) [حسنه الألباني في صحيح الجامع (3008)].
5- سبب للفلاح في الدنيا والآخرة:
قال تعالى: (فأما من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحاً فعسى أن يكون من المفلحين) [القصص: 67].
وقال تعالى: (إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحاً فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون شيئاً) [مريم: 60].
6- تبدل السيئات إلى حسنات: 
قال تعالى: (إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل عملاً صالحاً فأولئك يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات وكان الله غفوراً رحيماً) [الفرقان: 79].
7- سبب في الرزق والقوة:
قال تعالى عن لسان نبيه نوح عليه السلام: (فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفاراً. يرسل السماء عليكم مدراراً ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهاراً) [نوح: 10-12].
8- تجعل العبد يهرب من العذاب والوحشة إلى الأنس والرحمة:
 قال تعالى: (ففروا إلى الله إني لكم منه نذير مبين) [الذاريات: 50].
9- سبب في الحياة الهادئة المطمئنة:
قال تعالى: (وأن استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه يمتعكم متاعاً حسناً إلى أجل مسمى ويؤت كل ذي فضلٍ فضله وإن تولوا فإني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم كبير) [هود: 3].
10- تطهر قلب التائب:
أخرج الإمام أحمد في مسنده والترمذي في سننه بسند حسن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن العبد إذا أخطأ خطيئة نكتت في قلبه نكتة سوداء، فإن هو نزع واستغفر وتاب صقل قلبه، وإن عاد زيد فيها حتى تعلو على قلبه وهو الران الذي ذكر الله تعالى: (كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون) [المطففين: 14].
(السلسلة الذهبية: محمود المصري ج1، ص457 وما بعدها).
خل الذنوب صغيرها وكبيرها ذاك التقى
واصنع كماشٍ فوق أرض الشوك يحذر ما يرى
لا تحقرن صغيرة.. إن الجبال من الحصى

والله من وراء القصد وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل للتواصل مع الكاتب 
0119133367
Ahmedarafa11@yahoo.com

----------


## عمار الملا

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك بك و نفعنا بكم و للمزيد  التوبة
اللهم ارزقنا توبة نصوحة قبل الموت
اللهم تب علينا إنك انت التواب الرحيم

----------

